# Cape Horn Construction



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and I are looking to buy a 19ish ft center console. After much discussion in the tread that I started here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/proline-vs-cape-horn-341865/
And looking at a 1998 16ft in person, we have decided to look for a Cape Horn 17 or preferably 19.

I have always been told that they had no wood, but have been told by reliable source that some had wood floors. I always assumed that they had wood until 2003 when they made all the design changes. And everything after that was composite. But, the 1998 that I just looked at was 1 owner. They guy said he bought it because it had no wood.

So at what point, if any, did they swap from wood floors to composite? That way I know to look for a boat after that period. Thanks.

Also, anything particular to Cape Horn 17's and 19's that i need to look for or be wary of?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Have you tried talking to Cape Horn yet?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Owner is super nice in fact everyone up there was great give them a call or just drive out to the plant in milton and see what happens


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Have you tried talking to Cape Horn yet?


Doubt they are open on Sundays. We just made this decision this afternoon. I may give that a try thought. Hadn't really thought about it. Every boat company I have ever talked to was pretty tight lipped. Especially if your are talking about a boat that they already sold years ago. Some aren't thought. Nice to know. I just sent them an email.



inshorecatch said:


> Owner is super nice in fact everyone up there was great give them a call or just drive out to the plant in milton and see what happens


I don't live on the coast. This is going to make buying a Cape Horn interesting. Gonna have to find one, drive to the coast and look. Come back, talk to the bank and get money. Then drive back to the coast to get it. Hoping that it is still there. The bank wont give you the money to take to the coast and choose between several. dang it! haha


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Definitely call Cape Horn and tell them what particular year and model you're looking at. Every time I've ever called they were very helpful.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

This is strictly my opinion but if you buy a newer redesigned Cape Horn you won't want anything else..... We have three of them and they are the best riding driest boats you will come across..... Granted the older ones would make you look like a wet rat, the new ones are totally opposite and are freaking sweet!


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

A cape horn is so strong it's not even worth discussing it.
I've had two cape 24's. One jumped the scotch'ed trailer, rolled down the hill in my yard 75 ft into a 2' dia oak tree. Right into my twin 200 efi's. Destroyed the motors. I expected a crushed transom, but to my surprise - not even a small crack. PS - this was not a FL slope, I live in Bham, AL and my back yd is on a real slope.
I've put 1000's of hours on my capes in the worst gulf conditions. They will break you in half before the boat is even scratched.
PS. They have a good dead rise making rough sea handling smooth as possible.
The stinking glass is 1" thick. 
They are bad ass strong and fishing machines. Not fancy, but built to last a life time. 
Quit waisting your time and just buy one and you will see why they own the north gulf coast.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lollygagger said:


> This is strictly my opinion but if you buy a newer redesigned Cape Horn you won't want anything else.....


WAY out of my price range. Not even a remote consideration unless I win the lottery. 



Tuffstuff said:


> A cape horn is so strong it's not even worth discussing it.
> I've had two cape 24's. One jumped the scotch'ed trailer, rolled down the hill in my yard 75 ft into a 2' dia oak tree. Right into my twin 200 efi's. Destroyed the motors. I expected a crushed transom, but to my surprise - not even a small crack. PS - this was not a FL slope, I live in Bham, AL and my back yd is on a real slope.
> I've put 1000's of hours on my capes in the worst gulf conditions. They will break you in half before the boat is even scratched.
> PS. They have a good dead rise making rough sea handling smooth as possible.
> ...


I'm not worried about the strength. I know they are bullet proof. But they are not water proof. I am worried about replacing rotted wood floors, water logged foam, and leaking corroded fuel tanks under the floor. Older wood floored Capes are well known for all of the above. Water gets under the floor, soaks the foam, and then the aluminum gas tank is sitting in a bath of salt water. None of which are good. I'm not looking for a project. If I can find what year they swapped to all composite, I know to buy one newer than that. :thumbsup: We've already decided to buy one. We just need to find the right one! :yes:

And before anyone adds that the floors dont rot in a Cape Horn. I have already looked at one that had REALLY soft floors. Of course it also had 4 inches of green slimy water sitting in it. Dumba$$ owner had it sitting up with the drains clogged shut.  Floor was rotted as hell!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

SUPER IMPRESSED!!! I sent an email to Cape Horn on Sunday and received a response SAME DAY!!! I didn't figure that they would even bother to respond to questions about a boat they sold 15-20 years ago. :thumbup:

It turns out that all 17's were wood before 2002 and 19's were wood before 2004. So all of them that I will be looking at will be wood. At least now I know what I'm looking at. :thumbsup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> SUPER IMPRESSED!!! I sent an email to Cape Horn on Sunday and received a response SAME DAY!!! I didn't figure that they would even bother to respond to questions about a boat they sold 15-20 years ago. :thumbup:
> 
> It turns out that all 17's were wood before 2002 and 19's were wood before 2004. So all of them that I will be looking at will be wood. At least now I know what I'm looking at. :thumbsup:


It's good to hear that a local boat builder is so responsive when it comes to customer service. I'm not a big fan of wood either but composites can get water intrusion and swell, just like wood. Base your decision on the individual boat and the care that has been taken.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Great to know about there not being wood in my 2002 Cape Horn 17 that I just bought yesterday.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang hound dog where did you find a new style 17? I've been looking everywhere


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Found out a guy at work had one so I bugged the hell out of him until he sold it.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

The older capes develop two problems. Soft floors and leaking aluminum fuel tanks.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

The foam is a molecular "closed cell foam" and won't absorb water.
The fuel tank is plastic, not metal and won't corrode.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

My comments reffered to the newer capes.
Not sure what year they started plastic tanks, but i would post 2000


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Congat !!!! Smart move. I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

I've got a 1996 cape 17 that is the strongest boat I've ever been on. It's gotten me through the pass in 7-8 ft seas. It has no soft spots even with the wood floors. The only thing that isn't perfect is all the hatches hinges broke, but that's easily fixed. Find one. Buy it. They're awesome boats


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Talk to Sunrise Marine. They are one of the largest Cape Horn dealers and very knowledgeable. Very nice people over there.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldn't be afraid to look north for boats also. Look in Bham, Nashville, and Atl. A lot more people live there and a lot less people want ocean boats there, so you may be able to get a better deal.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Cape Horn will tell you anything you want to know about their hulls. I might have a 19 CH hull for sale soon. It's a peach.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> I wouldn't be afraid to look north for boats also. Look in Bham, Nashville, and Atl. A lot more people live there and a lot less people want ocean boats there, so you may be able to get a better deal.


Dont worry, I have been. I look at every craigslist within a 4 hour drive of here in every direction. Not finding many to the north, but there are a few. I looked at a 1998 Cape 16 here in Montgomery yesterday. It looked like it had never been in the water. Was garage kept it's whole life, and fished 2 weeks a year since new. But he wanted $10K!!!! I can get a decent 19 for that.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I just purchased a 17ft Cape Horn a few months ago. Awesome boat to say the least! This past Sunday we took it 22 miles offshore with know problem at all! Tennico& Avocet.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)




----------

